# Car Quiver & Tires



## billski (Dec 10, 2009)

Phew!  Snow tires are now on all three vehicles, mine, the boss and the kid's car.  Blizzaks all around.  What a PITA, the kid's car, we bought used, I don't think anyone ever took the tires off, the nuts were so rusted!  (Low miles, many years).    Nobody had any issues with yesterday's several inches.  Interesting how different the tire pressures are - Camry is 29 psi, Sienna is 35.  Says a lot about weight, I suppose.   Tire Rack rocks.

That's the last of the domestic tasks, now bring on the skiing.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 10, 2009)

I got some Blizzaks from TireRack this year. They have a really good service. Bought all four tires cheaper than the local shop (including shipping) and got a $50 gift card for free. Mounting was the same either way. Hoping the Blizzaks perform a little better and last a little longer than the Michelin X-Ices, though I understand the more recent version is much improved. They got their first big storm this week and performed admirably but I look forward getting them up to speed on the highway in a few inches.

:beer:


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll second, or rather third TireRack rockin it. My set of studded cheapo Winterforces on steels proved well worth it in today's first official Lake Erie puke out here in Western NY. New England needs a huge lake or two. You can't beat 3inch an hour snowfall with 10ft visibility. Now if TireRack sold some sort of FLIR so I could see......


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 10, 2009)

I was going to buy snows for my truck after having them for the first time last year and loving them on a previous vehicle.  But I was lazy and had put it off.  On the way to work yesterday I was loving the A/T's that came on my truck.  Never bothered to put the truck in 4x4, as I went to work.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

We have WS-60 Blizzaks on a Sienna and Camry front wheel drive.  My wife claims there is a huge improvement in handling, even in city slush and muck.   I put LM-25's on my AWD sedan.  We rarely drive on unplowed roads, but they are often snowpacked.  When we do drive on unplowed, control is all there.  Even the extremely steep 1 mile hill at Stowe is no longer a problem when un-sanded.  We're on the highway at speed on a regular basis and quite happy with them.  

It's kinda fun to be the fastest in-control car on the metro roads when it's snowing around the metro area.  In dryland conditions, I'm the slowest driver, I drive quite conservatively in all conditions.  

I'm pleased all the way around.   Mounting, steel wheels and tire combined delivered pricing can't be beat.  This is the fifth set of tires I've purchased from Tire Rack.

The local guys will always remain, too many people unwilling/unable to change their own tires.


----------



## Philpug (Dec 11, 2009)

Tire Rack IS great, as is Discount Tires Direct. I have had my best luck of late with Craigslist. I have bought and sold many sets of snows there. I guess being a bit south, I find a less used snow than you NE'ers.


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm still looking for an alternative to the $1000+ for the Tire Rack recommended wheel and tire set...as expected, my all-season low profile tires don't do all that well in the snow.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 11, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I was going to buy snows for my truck after having them for the first time last year and loving them on a previous vehicle.  But I was lazy and had put it off.  On the way to work yesterday I was loving the A/T's that came on my truck.  Never bothered to put the truck in 4x4, as I went to work.




I run A/T's on my Grand Cherokee. I picked up a set of Firestone Destination A/T's about a year ago. I'm really impressed with the tires. They do great in the snow. I'm sure a winter specific tire would be even better. However, for what I've driven in, the A/T's seem to really hold their own.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 11, 2009)

Toyo Open Country A/T's on the FJ.  They were great in the snow the other day.  Just replaced the Dunlop Grandtrek(stocks and 50K on them) in September.  I got the best price online and Town Fair matched and saved MA tax by going to NH.  I loving to giving to Gov. Cadillac Deval.


----------



## Philpug (Dec 11, 2009)

hammer said:


> I'm still looking for an alternative to the $1000+ for the Tire Rack recommended wheel and tire set...as expected, my all-season low profile tires don't do all that well in the snow.



For what car? size wheels?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2009)

hammer said:


> I'm still looking for an alternative to the $1000+ for the Tire Rack recommended wheel and tire set...as expected, my all-season low profile tires don't do all that well in the snow.



I'm with Phil. Go with Craigslist. 

I purchased 4 barely used Dunlop snows (maybe 3K miles on them) on steel wheels for $395 for a set of four.  Probably the same size as what you're looking for your Volvo S40 as our Mazda3 is the same platform, similar sized car.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 11, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm with Phil. Go with Craigslist.
> 
> I purchased 4 barely used Dunlop snows (maybe 3K miles on them) on steel wheels for $395 for a set of four.  Probably the same size as what you're looking for your Volvo S40 as our Mazda3 is the same platform, similar sized car.



+1- got mine on craigslist, $400, on ASA rims, tires still have the little rubber hairs form the injection mold.

Bit of a different ride from my 19 inch low profile semi-slicks, though. Feel like I'm riding 6 inches higher, balancing on pizza cutters. I'll get used to it though, I'm sure.


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2009)

Philpug said:


> For what car? size wheels?


Volvo S40...have 17" wheels now but according to Tire Rack I can go with 16" wheels.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 11, 2009)

hammer said:


> Volvo S40...have 17" wheels now but according to Tire Rack I can go with 16" wheels.



Our Mazda has 17", went with a 16" for winter.  Probably the exact same size tire you're looking for.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2009)

Tire Rack package Blizzak WS-60 on the GTI
Studded Nokian Hakka SUVs on eBay OEM rims on the Mountaineer

I haven't put the studded tires on the Mountaineer in a couple of winters.   I'm only driving it 2 miles from the condo to the parking lot.   The studs were for black ice on I-89.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 15, 2009)

Brand new Firestone Winterforce snow tires on my wife's Subaru Outback.  Glad to have them on driving home in the snowstorm on Sunday.  Other car is 2001 Audi A6 wagon.  Had to replace my badly worn Dunlop Wintersports 3D when I was doing the changeover the first week of December.  Now have Vredestein Snowtrac 3's.


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2009)

WWF-VT said:


> Now have Vredestein Snowtrac 3's.


 
never heard of them.  what  made you pick them?


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 15, 2009)

billski said:


> never heard of them.  what  made you pick them?



I was at DirectTire when it was determined that my Dunlops were shot and they had the Vredestein Snowtrac 3's in stock.  Got a great deal.  Vredestein is a Dutch company and the tires get good ratings.


----------



## hammer (Dec 16, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm with Phil. Go with Craigslist.
> 
> I purchased 4 barely used Dunlop snows (maybe 3K miles on them) on steel wheels for $395 for a set of four.  Probably the same size as what you're looking for your Volvo S40 as our Mazda3 is the same platform, similar sized car.


After your experience, do you still think this approach is a good idea?


----------



## hammer (Oct 11, 2011)

Bump...someone is looking to sell a used set of Volvo alloy wheels and winter tires for $600.  Only catch is that the tires are studded Hankook 404's and I'm leery of running studded tires...


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 11, 2011)

They're just loud, and spin once in a great while on dry pavement. I run them, but consider it a mistake as they're fairly unnecessary. The conditions (ice, glare ice, super dense snow pack) that studs perform great in, happen here on maybe 3 days of the whole year. Did I mention that they are loud? Annoyingly loud.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2011)

hammer said:


> Bump...someone is looking to sell a used set of Volvo alloy wheels and winter tires for $600.  Only catch is that the tires are studded Hankook 404's and I'm leery of running studded tires...



You prob won't like them if driving a lot on the highway. Can studs be removed?


----------



## hammer (Oct 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You prob won't like them if driving a lot on the highway. Can studs be removed?


According to the internet mechanic they can but it's a lengthy process...one has to pull each one out by hand.

My commute is mostly on the highway so it sounds like studded tires aren't the way to go.  Real shame since this looked like a decent deal.


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

I go cheaper, I've been running Hankook Icebear W310's on my 2003 Saab 9-3 for a few years now. They run great, and are I think < $100 a pop in 225/45R17. 

I don't have separate rims, I just remount the tires each fall / spring.


----------



## hammer (Oct 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> I go cheaper, I've been running Hankook Icebear W310's on my 2003 Saab 9-3 for a few years now. They run great, and are I think < $100 a pop in 225/45R17.
> 
> I don't have separate rims, I just remount the tires each fall / spring.


Have you ever had issues with tire or rim damage?

Remounts are tempting because I have the TPMS sensors and I wouldn't have to buy/recalibrate a new set if I did remounts, but I'm concerned about wear and tear on the tires and rims...


----------



## Geoff (Oct 11, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> They're just loud, and spin once in a great while on dry pavement. I run them, but consider it a mistake as they're fairly unnecessary. The conditions (ice, glare ice, super dense snow pack) that studs perform great in, happen here on maybe 3 days of the whole year. Did I mention that they are loud? Annoyingly loud.



Studs are awfully nice to have on your car when all the cars around you are doing guardrail pinball on black ice.   I run premium studless snow & ice tires on my VW.   Not as good as studs but you get way better black ice traction than with a conventional snow tire.   I got 3 years out of Blizzaks and switched to Nokians last year.   My last VW had Nokians that lasted for the life of the car.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2011)

hammer said:


> Bump...someone is looking to sell a used set of Volvo alloy wheels and winter tires for $600.  Only catch is that the tires are studded Hankook 404's and I'm leery of running studded tires...


You should check your local regulations for stud restrictions. Some states don't allow them and some states only allow them during certain months. Also check states you'll be traveling through (VT/NH/ME are all okay, as I recall, don't know about MA). Studs really aren't needed, IMO. Load and more road wear when a high performance snow tire gets the job done just as well in most conditions and much better on dry pavement.

Also, depending upon the amount of existing wear on the tires, $600 might not be that much of a bargain even with the wheels. At the very least, you'll have to buy new tires sooner than you would have had you bought new. So you need to make sure the price reflects the wear and the wheels should be discounted anyways since they are used. Also hard to say whether the price is right because wheel/tire prices vary by sizing so that is a factor as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2011)

I ran the Blizzak WS60s on my last car. But this winter, I think I am going to try General's Altimax Arctic. $100 cheaper and I've read a lot of reviews saying that the Generals actually out perform the Blizzaks in snow (though not quite as good on ice, but being a storm chaser, I am much more concerned about snow).


----------



## hammer (Oct 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> You should check your local regulations for stud restrictions. Some states don't allow them and some states only allow them during certain months. Also check states you'll be traveling through (VT/NH/ME are all okay, as I recall, don't know about MA). Studs really aren't needed, IMO. Load and more road wear when a high performance snow tire gets the job done just as well in most conditions and much better on dry pavement.
> 
> Also, depending upon the amount of existing wear on the tires, $600 might not be that much of a bargain even with the wheels. At the very least, you'll have to buy new tires sooner than you would have had you bought new. So you need to make sure the price reflects the wear and the wheels should be discounted anyways since they are used. Also hard to say whether the price is right because wheel/tire prices vary by sizing so that is a factor as well.


Not going for this, don't want to deal with the studded tires...but used Volvo alloy wheels run about $90 each on eBay so if the tires were decent (and the pictures looked pretty good) the total of $600 for 4 isn't too bad.  Alloy wheels and tires on TireRack run around $900+.

Or maybe I should just pay $1300 and get the complete set of steel wheels/tires/sensors installed from the dealership...:roll:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I ran the Blizzak WS60s on my last car. But this winter, I think I am going to try General's Altimax Arctic. $100 cheaper and I've read a lot of reviews saying that the Generals actually out perform the Blizzaks in snow (though not quite as good on ice, but being a storm chaser, I am much more concerned about snow).


I'm not crazy about the tread design on the altimax... Although I really like General. I noticed great reviews on the Firestone Winterforce UV and they are super cheap.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm not crazy about the tread design on the altimax... Although I really like General. I noticed great reviews on the Firestone Winterforce UV and they are super cheap.


Who cares about tread design? People say they work so I can't see judging a wheel based on looking different. Maybe that helps with the snow. I think a TireRack review vid had the Firestones as one of the worst for snow performance in its category IIRC.


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

hammer said:


> Have you ever had issues with tire or rim damage?
> 
> Remounts are tempting because I have the TPMS sensors and I wouldn't have to buy/recalibrate a new set if I did remounts, but I'm concerned about wear and tear on the tires and rims...



It's been pretty good. I normally go to Sears and it's $50 for the swap, which is pretty cheap. I've seen as high as $25 a tire. 

That said, 225 is pretty wide for a snow tire, so I'm sure i'd be better with something narrower, but I just can't swing new rims on top of everything else. Plus I like my rims  So... a bit of a sacrifice.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 11, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Who cares about tread design? People say they work so I can't see judging a wheel based on looking different. Maybe that helps with the snow. I think a TireRack review vid had the Firestones as one of the worst for snow performance in its category IIRC.


I don't know much about snow tires but with A/T tires aggressive tread design and compound makes the tire. I would think an aggressive tread in winter tires would work best. Thats why I don't like the design in the Generals.....Not aggressive at all.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I don't know much about snow tires but with A/T tires aggressive tread design and compound makes the tire. I would think an aggressive tread in winter tires would work best. Thats why I don't like the design in the Generals.....Not aggressive at all.



What works snow isn't the same as mud, plus you have to keep in mind icy driving too. I've had the Altimax for 2 seasons now. Best snow tires I've ever had. The tread is certainly aggressive enough for everything I've driven in (1 foot plus storms and 2 feet or so getting out of my unplowed driveway) and it has pretty good siping for those slick icy days.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> It's been pretty good. I normally go to Sears and it's $50 for the swap, which is pretty cheap. I've seen as high as $25 a tire.
> 
> That said, 225 is pretty wide for a snow tire, so I'm sure i'd be better with something narrower, but I just can't swing new rims on top of everything else. Plus I like my rims  So... a bit of a sacrifice.



I don't have tpms, but if you buy the tires from them Direct Tire does free swap overs. I only have one set of rims.


----------



## jaja111 (Oct 12, 2011)

Why bother with TPMS in the winter? We all lived without it for a hundred years and its really there for those too stupid or lazy to get out and check their tire pressure with a gauge (which you still have to do with TPMS). I put the steelies with snows on for the winter and put a small piece of electrical tape over the TPMS light. 

All the added costs for remounting tires on stock rims, getting new rims with sensors, reprogramming the onboard computer twice a year, etc. just isn't worth it to comply with uncle sam's mandate that all cars must have tire pressure monitors. The driver should be the tire pressure monitor, not some piece of crap sensor in the wheel that dies or corrodes in 5 years anyhow and adds more unnecessary cost to a vehicle.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 12, 2011)

Car quiver?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'm not crazy about the tread design on the altimax... Although I really like General. I noticed great reviews on the Firestone Winterforce UV and they are super cheap.



I ran Firestone Winterforces on my Sonata for a couple of seasons.  No complaints


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2011)

FYI Hammer, I heard on the radio this morning that National Tire and Battery is having a buy 1 get 1 sale through the end of October.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> FYI Hammer, I heard on the radio this morning that National Tire and Battery is having a buy 1 get 1 sale through the end of October.


 

There are some added things to there deals that come out when you go there.  Just be weary!!!!


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> There are some added things to there deals that come out when you go there.  Just be weary!!!!



Sounds familiar.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> FYI Hammer, I heard on the radio this morning that National Tire and Battery is having a buy 1 get 1 sale through the end of October.





Puck it said:


> There are some added things to there deals that come out when you go there.  Just be weary!!!!



Like TownFair tire making you get a 4 wheel alignment? I've been using DirectTire lately and they don't do all that BS and prices are pretty much inline with what you get a TownFair. Though they did forget to balance my tires once. Noticed as soon as I got on the highway, they fixed it no prob, but it did kill an afternoon.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Like TownFair tire making you get a 4 wheel alignment? I've been using DirectTire lately and they don't do all that BS and prices are pretty much inline with what you get a TownFair. Though they did forget to balance my tires once. Noticed as soon as I got on the highway, they fixed it no prob, but it did kill an afternoon.


 
Worse, you had to buy the premium 4 wheel alignment  which was like unlimited for 3 years for $200.   I forget the details.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2011)

Last set of tires I got, were from Townfair and come to think of it, I had to pay for an alignment as well.  It still came out to be a pretty good deal though.

I'll probably have my local mechanic do the next set.  Might cost a bit more, but I'd rather give him the business for taking such good care of my car over the past 3 years.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Worse, you had to buy the premium 4 wheel alignment  which was like unlimited for 3 years for $200.   I forget the details.



Yikes!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yikes!


 

I know, it still saved some money, but it was no where near the Buy 2 get 2 free headline!!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2011)

TownFair advertises free alignments with purchase. Is that not accurate?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> TownFair advertises free alignments with purchase. Is that not accurate?



Front wheel. I have a subaru and they wouldn't let me get tires without a 4 wheel alignment.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> TownFair advertises free alignments with purchase. Is that not accurate?



Two wheel only is free.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2011)

Ah. Should a front wheel drive car get all four wheels? Or is the four wheel alignment only beneficial to those with rear or all wheel drive? 

Trying to figure out where to get the tires from at this point. TownFair "price matches" online (with S&H of course, that is fine) but then you need to pay $100 or so for the "online package" which negates the price match. But they throw in a bunch of freebies. Sounds like even the freebies have strings attached. Might be worth just having them shipped in and mounting them locally.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Ah. Should a front wheel drive car get all four wheels? Or is the four wheel alignment only beneficial to those with rear or all wheel drive?
> 
> Trying to figure out where to get the tires from at this point. TownFair "price matches" online (with S&H of course, that is fine) but then you need to pay $100 or so for the "online package" which negates the price match. But they throw in a bunch of freebies. Sounds like even the freebies have strings attached. Might be worth just having them shipped in and mounting them locally.



At some point when you are talking $20-30 either way, convenience takes over. I like where I go, it might cost me slightly more, but they are on the way to work so I can just stop and get whatever taken care of in the morning.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Ah. Should a front wheel drive car get all four wheels? Or is the four wheel alignment only beneficial to those with rear or all wheel drive?



Honestly, it depends. 

I've never had good luck with Town Fair. The last time I went, I had to bring my wife's car back twice to reballance the wheels. They don't calibrate their machines often. And their sales guys work on comission. So you get the pitch for whatever they need to move. 

Ask you local mechanic who does good alignments. I found that the small Ford Dealer in the town I work in has a brand new alignment machine. Cost me $60 to have the Jeep done. Money well spent. (I had to get it aligned after having a part on the steering replaced)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2011)

I had Town Fair align my car once.  A couple of days later the tie-rod came off, while I was driving, around a sharp s-turn to the right.  I managed to barely avoid oncoming traffic and park the car.  I was lucky to not get hurt, but it did make me late for my date with my now wife...  After having it towed I determined that they had mostly unscrewed the tie-rod from the steering rack as they were making adjustments.  It popped off because it was just hanging on there by a thread.  A fluke, maybe?  But I never let them touch my car again.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Ah. Should a front wheel drive car get all four wheels? Or is the four wheel alignment only beneficial to those with rear or all wheel drive?



Not all cars have alignment adjustments in the rear.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I had Town Fair align my car once.  A couple of days later the tie-rod came off, while I was driving, around a sharp s-turn to the right.  I managed to barely avoid oncoming traffic and park the car.  I was lucky to not get hurt, but it did make me late for my date with my now wife...  After having it towed I determined that they had mostly unscrewed the tie-rod from the steering rack as they were making adjustments.  It popped off because it was just hanging on there by a thread.  A fluke, maybe?  But I never let them touch my car again.



Damn! That coulda been a lot worse.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I had Town Fair align my car once.  A couple of days later the tie-rod came off, while I was driving, around a sharp s-turn to the right.  I managed to barely avoid oncoming traffic and park the car.  I was lucky to not get hurt, but it did make me late for my date with my now wife...  After having it towed I determined that they had mostly unscrewed the tie-rod from the steering rack as they were making adjustments.  It popped off because it was just hanging on there by a thread.  A fluke, maybe?  But I never let them touch my car again.


Whoa. Gotta be a fluke or else they would be outta business. But I certainly wouldn't ever give my business again to a place that made that type of mistake.

I've been emailing back and forth with them trying to pin them down on the details of their "free" programs. Email response time is weird. Twice within 24 hours but once no response and had to follow up over a week later. 

Any ways, free snow tire to summer tire replacement for the life of the tire is pretty damn cool. BUT I just found out you need to pay for balancing. Which I bet is going to be the same cost other places charge for the full monty. I'm waiting for a follow up on the details. But after B's story and having to hunt for the hidden details and fine print, I may just buy online and have my trusted local mechanic do the mounting.

Besides, now I have to decide tires or tire/wheel combo :roll: My all seasons are 225/45-17 but the standard wheel for the car is 205/55-16. Narrower is better in the snow so it makes sense to splurge for the wheels. Do shops charge less for swapping out wheels without having to install the tires? Probably have the shop do it, I know you can DIY wheels but I'd go for the alignment any ways. Seems like steel is the way to go for winter tires? Don't look as sharp but price plus function equals WIN!


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 14, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Besides, now I have to decide tires or tire/wheel combo :roll: My all seasons are 225/45-17 but the standard wheel for the car is 205/55-16. Narrower is better in the snow so it makes sense to splurge for the wheels. Do shops charge less for swapping out wheels without having to install the tires? Probably have the shop do it, I know you can DIY wheels but I'd go for the alignment any ways. Seems like steel is the way to go for winter tires? Don't look as sharp but price plus function equals WIN!



My snows are mounted on a seperate set of wheels. The swap is about $30, though I'll warn you that a lot of garages won't swap wheels they didn't mount. Whether it's a liability issue, a laziness issue, or a bloody mindedness issue, I don't know.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Besides, now I have to decide tires or tire/wheel combo :roll: My all seasons are 225/45-17 but the standard wheel for the car is 205/55-16. Narrower is better in the snow so it makes sense to splurge for the wheels. Do shops charge less for swapping out wheels without having to install the tires? Probably have the shop do it, I know you can DIY wheels but I'd go for the alignment any ways. Seems like steel is the way to go for winter tires? Don't look as sharp but price plus function equals WIN!



Realistically you shouldn't need to get an alignment unless you just replaced steering or suspension parts.  Having it checked periodically isn't a bad idea as it's an indication that parts are wearing out, or got damaged and need to be replaced.  Having the car aligned twice a year is overkill IMHO.


----------



## rocojerry (Oct 14, 2011)

I just posted my slightly used winter tires onto the forum for sale thread --

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=102262

If anyone has bought mounted used winters before, do you think I have them priced about right?


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Realistically you shouldn't need to get an alignment unless you just replaced steering or suspension parts.  Having it checked periodically isn't a bad idea as it's an indication that parts are wearing out, or got damaged and need to be replaced.  Having the car aligned twice a year is overkill IMHO.


Every time I'd ask my (former) local mechanic about an alignment he'd ask if I noticed any problems with the car pulling/drifting to one side.  Not sure if there are other symptoms that an alignment is needed but on my 10YO car I haven't had one done in years and I have had no signs of abnormal tire wear.

FWIW...


----------



## bigbog (Oct 14, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Ah. Should a front wheel drive car get all four wheels? Or is the four wheel alignment only beneficial to those with rear or all wheel drive?
> 
> Trying to figure out where to get the tires from at this point. TownFair "price matches" online (with S&H of course, that is fine) but then you need to pay $100 or so for the "online package" which negates the price match. But they throw in a bunch of freebies. Sounds like even the freebies have strings attached. Might be worth just having them shipped in and mounting them locally.



Yep..imho get all four riv, and the addition of the oldschool couple of boxed-up cinderblocks, placed somewhere over the rear-axle really adds to rearend traction, you'll really notice the difference with your vehicle.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 14, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Yep..imho get all four riv, and the addition of the oldschool couple of boxed-up cinderblocks, placed somewhere over the rear-axle really adds to rearend traction, you'll really notice the difference with your vehicle.


Duh, of course you get four snows, I've been going four snows for three sets of tires now. That wasn't what my comment was about. Read it in context... it was a back and forth regarding front vs four wheel alignment.

:dunce:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 15, 2011)

bigbog said:


> and the addition of the oldschool couple of boxed-up cinderblocks, placed somewhere over the rear-axle really adds to rearend traction, you'll really notice the difference with your vehicle.





riverc0il said:


> Duh, of course you get four snows, I've been going four snows for three sets of tires now. That wasn't what my comment was about. Read it in context... it was a back and forth regarding front vs four wheel alignment.
> 
> :dunce:


Not sure but I would bet he has front wheel drive.


----------



## darent (Oct 15, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Like TownFair tire making you get a 4 wheel alignment? I've been using DirectTire lately and they don't do all that BS and prices are pretty much inline with what you get a TownFair. Though they did forget to balance my tires once. Noticed as soon as I got on the highway, they fixed it no prob, but it did kill an afternoon.



I bought toyo winter tires for my subie at town fair. they charged me for mounting and balancing and alignment,I saw their add that said it was free so I called them up and they looked up my invoice and sent me a rebate with a note apologizing for the error. I get my tire changeover for free every year, I have no complaints with townfair.a subie needs four wheel alignment. two wheels are free at town fair along with mounting and balancing. not all stores go by their advertising. that is how I received a rebate. I called the corporate headquarters


----------



## Geoff (Oct 16, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Yep..imho get all four riv, and the addition of the oldschool couple of boxed-up cinderblocks, placed somewhere over the rear-axle really adds to rearend traction, you'll really notice the difference with your vehicle.



I had a 200 pound granite tombstone in the back of my old Mustang in the early 1980's.   

You don't want to put weight in the rear of a FWD VW Jetta TDI Sportwagen


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 16, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I had a 200 pound granite tombstone in the back of my old Mustang in the early 1980's.
> 
> You don't want to put weight in the rear of a FWD VW Jetta TDI Sportwagen



Did you get a deal from GSS?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2011)

darent said:


> I bought toyo winter tires for my subie at town fair. they charged me for mounting and balancing and alignment,I saw their add that said it was free so I called them up and they looked up my invoice and sent me a rebate with a note apologizing for the error. I get my tire changeover for free every year, I have no complaints with townfair.a subie needs four wheel alignment. two wheels are free at town fair along with mounting and balancing. not all stores go by their advertising. that is how I received a rebate. I called the corporate headquarters



Maybe they changed their policy, but I quit going to them 3 years ago when I had to pay for an alignment every time I had the tires changed. As stated before cars don't need an alignment every six months.


----------



## darent (Oct 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe they changed their policy, but I quit going to them 3 years ago when I had to pay for an alignment every time I had the tires changed. As stated before cars don't need an alignment every six months.



should have contacted corp headquarters, I have a feeling that some individual stores and service reps try to get away with what they can to boost commissions. I bought my tires from a store near waltham when I was off Island when my wife was attending a seminar. they tried to charge for everything. then I heard one of their radio adds coming home and made the call to corp headquarters- worked out for me. I guess no matter who you deal with you have to watch your butt, seems it is the american way of doing business,scam all you can


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 16, 2011)

darent said:


> should have contacted corp headquarters, I have a feeling that some individual stores and service reps try to get away with what they can to boost commissions. I bought my tires from a store near waltham when I was off Island when my wife was attending a seminar. they tried to charge for everything. then I heard one of their radio adds coming home and made the call to corp headquarters- worked out for me. I guess no matter who you deal with you have to watch your butt, seems it is the american way of doing business,scam all you can



It's also bad for business I shouldn't have to call corporate to get a refund. I took my money to a place that (as far as I can tell) isn't trying to rip me off or deceive me.


----------



## darent (Oct 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> It's also bad for business I shouldn't have to call corporate to get a refund. I took my money to a place that (as far as I can tell) isn't trying to rip me off or deceive me.



true ,  you would think they would think like you , but it seems these big chains depend on who manages them , the store in hanover has treated me well so far and I am kind of dependent on off island stores because of shipping to the island, would like to try tire rack because of all the favorable comments from here, but the shipping would kill it


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2011)

So I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the winter wheel setup at the stealership...been checking craigslist.com and swedespeed.com for the past several weeks and no deals worth the risk.

The package includes Gislaved Nordfrost V tires...anyone had Gislaveds before and if so how were they?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> The package includes Gislaved Nordfrost V tires...anyone had Gislaveds before and if so how were they?



I think they are the tires that the Altimax Arctics are based on.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> So I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the winter wheel setup at the stealership...been checking craigslist.com and swedespeed.com for the past several weeks and no deals worth the risk.
> 
> The package includes Gislaved Nordfrost V tires...anyone had Gislaveds before and if so how were they?





wa-loaf said:


> I think they are the tires that the Altimax Arctics are based on.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>


 
Thanks...I'll also need to check on whether they are studded. My daily commute is on mostly dry roads so I'd rather not go with studded tires, even though they are legal.


----------



## marcski (Oct 29, 2011)

Unless your tires are wearing unevenly, why get an alignment?  I have 123k om my audi, I had one alignment done and that was only after I had some front end damage!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 29, 2011)

hammer said:


> Thanks...I'll also need to check on whether they are studded. My daily commute is on mostly dry roads so I'd rather not go with studded tires, even though they are legal.


Just don't stud them. The tires are bought without studs, you add the studs only if you want.


----------



## billski (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a friend who has been putting this brand on his Audi for 20 years.  He swears by them, and he's a skier,up north a lot.  I just had a bit of an issue with the price.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2011)

billski said:


> I have a friend who has been putting this brand on his Audi for 20 years.  He swears by them, and he's a skier,up north a lot.  I just had a bit of an issue with the price.



That's why you should go with the Generals. It's the same tread, gets great reviews and they are cheaper.


----------



## Nick (Oct 29, 2011)

My 2 new snows came in today!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2011)

past: Volvo XC 70 with General Articmax...awesome tire

Current:

Suburban with Firestone Winterforce on dedicated 17"s  ... awesome tire

Jeep Wrangler JK on stock 18"s now, deciding to go with a dedicated 17" rim and Winterforce for $872 or go with a really good AT on my stock 18" rims...no confidence in the oem tire for the snow.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 18, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> past: Volvo XC 70 with General Articmax...awesome tire
> 
> Current:
> 
> ...



Positive a 16" won't fit? - it'd be a huge savings.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> past: Volvo XC 70 with General Articmax...awesome tire
> 
> Current:
> 
> ...



Check Craigs list, when I had my Jeep there were always a lot of factory wheel for sale cheap since a lot of people customize or lift them and are just looking to get them out of their garage.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 28, 2011)

i think i can go with a 235/85/16


----------



## dartmouth01 (Nov 28, 2011)

For a while, I had budget rims and Graspic snow tires on a 05 G35 coupe, when it was my daily driver.  For RWD, that car could drive thru some pretty nasty snow.  After a couple years I bought an 05 Highlander as the winter car, and with General Grabber all seasons, I never met a snowstorm I couldnt handle.  Just sold the G35 and the HIghlander is up for sale, and replacing both is a 07 Silverado 2500HD diesel.  It has new tires on it, just not sure how this guy will do in the snow yet, since I'm pushing around some pretty serious weight.  But getting specific snows for this truck is out of the question, those tires aint cheap.....


----------



## Geoff (Nov 28, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> For a while, I had budget rims and Graspic snow tires on a 05 G35 coupe, when it was my daily driver.  For RWD, that car could drive thru some pretty nasty snow.  After a couple years I bought an 05 Highlander as the winter car, and with General Grabber all seasons, I never met a snowstorm I couldnt handle.  Just sold the G35 and the HIghlander is up for sale, and replacing both is a 07 Silverado 2500HD diesel.  It has new tires on it, just not sure how this guy will do in the snow yet, since I'm pushing around some pretty serious weight.  But getting specific snows for this truck is out of the question, those tires aint cheap.....



The problem isn't snow with a heavy car/truck.   The problem is braking and cornering on black ice.   Used steelies from a junk yard and cheap studded snows will really help your safety margin.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

THIS does a great job of summarizing all the collective wisdom of this group and offers strong arguments for snow tires.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

While I 100% agree that studded snows are the way to go, the noise would get to me.  I heard one today.  If you think snows are loud...


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 30, 2011)

billski said:


> While I 100% agree that studded snows are the way to go, the noise would get to me.  I heard one today.  If you think snows are loud...



I again state that I am sorely regretful of having studded tires. Especially having driven on them for two full weeks in warm temps now. (Snows go on for hunting season as their also much better in mud).


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 30, 2011)

billski said:


> While I 100% agree that studded snows are the way to go, the noise would get to me.  I heard one today.  If you think snows are loud...



Only the way to go if you live in the mountains or where it snows constantly.


----------

